# Japan - Importing Dogs



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea what would be involved in bringing dogs into Japan?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Does anyone have any idea what would be involved in bringing dogs into Japan?


Insurance, so they won't be cooked and served as meal....:-\" 

:wink: Dick


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You might want to contact Dean. He was living in Japan and working with dogs there for a couple years. www.deancalderon.com


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Insurance, so they won't be cooked and served as meal....:-\"
> 
> :wink: Dick


heh heh grappig hoor


----------



## Sarah Day (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a link to the PPCIG country instructions for Japan, it's pretty detailed,hope it helps.

https://as10.pweb.sddc.army.mil/pls...tr.get_cntry_data?p_cntry_code=JA&p_section=6



[size=-1]not giving away state secrets, nope[/size]


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Cool thanks,

I also found this page, useful info too in case anyone else needs it:

http://www.maff.go.jp/aqs/english/animal/dog/import-other.html


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Um, I don't think the Japanese eat dog as some other Asian countries. I didn't even think they had that reputation.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Lyn Chen said:


> Um, I don't think the Japanese eat dog as some other Asian countries. I didn't even think they had that reputation.


 They used to eat dogs, but that was many years ago. They used to eat dogs and cats sometimes before world war 2. Now, they don't eat them much anymore; however, some old traditions are still there. They might still eat dogs/cats.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it well-known as a cultural thing for them, a rumour or stereotype, and supposing they have, is it any less or more than any other country in the world? I'd think sometimes has gone for everywhere at least, especially in times of poverty or if there are certain minorities that live in that country that do practice that. Certainly when I think of Japan I don't think of dog-eating...compared to say the Philippines, a country that _is_ known for eating dogs, and even then enough there abhor the idea and treat their dogs as family despite extreme poverty that I think it is unfair to judge them based on that fact. 

I think anytime you sell a dog, you research if it's a good home he's going to regardless of what country it is.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

From some quick reading up, Japan is not known for eating dogs, but some people do. Given the number of dogs that have actually originated from Japan as solid breeds, compared to say, the Philippines, Korea, Vietnam etc, I'd guess that dogs are perhaps seen less as food and more as something else (workers? companions??) than some other countries in that region.

Australians eat Kangaroo  Don't order the 22oz steak if you go to Australia :lol:


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I googled it a bit, and what I've come up with is that it's the Koreans living in Japan that eat dog meat. Certainly Japan seems to value say, the Akita, very well, even in ancient times. 

I heard kangaroo was good.

Not to distract from the main topic, though.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'll never forget a pic my sister took while in korea in the mid-80's of a puupy-seller: a guy wearing bib-overalls w/pockets sewn into the legs (3-4/leg), w/puppies stuck into them. selling them for fattening/slaughter.

evidently koreans like their dog-meat. just came back to me reading this thread.....


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

-shrugs- meat is meat is it not? Some people eats horse some people eat dog some people eat things you wouldn't eat so what?

I love snakes, I have also eaten them before. I have raised a sheep from it was a baby because it's mother died and i regularly eat mutton, turtle is also tasty.

Cows are sacred to some people and we eat them -shrugs- To me if it wasn't raised or bred as a pet it's fair game. rats make awesome pets they also are okay if you're hungry. -shrugs-

If it was bred and raised to be food and is not endangered there's probably a chance i'll try it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Amy Swaby said:


> If it was bred and raised to be food and is not endangered there's probably a chance i'll try it.


How bout Crunchy Frog with a side of Larks vomit ??


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

actually, i've heard dog and mule and ummmm IDk --all good eatin'! how hungry are you? that's the question....


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been told the closest dog tastes like is lamb...

If it was treated and killed humanely, while I wouldn't try it personally, I've no problem with the actual act of eating dog. The world has different cultures and I've personally met people who have eaten dogs that also treat their pet dogs very well. The barbaric treatment of meat animals is a problem all over the world.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always felt that telling another culture what not to eat is more then a bit arrogant. 
I'll fight over a good BBQ pork roast. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Amy Swaby said:


> If it was bred and raised to be food and is not endangered there's probably a chance i'll try it.


 If you are on your vacation to Tijuana, Mexico, then you should try their delcious puppy tacos.


----------

